# hey



## princess123 (Dec 29, 2006)

hi am new to this forum i have one cat name kibbles and she's nice and lovable sometimes but can be crazy the next


----------



## princess123 (Dec 29, 2006)

if you want to see what my cat looks like her pic on the cat photos


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello and welcome, Princess! I saw her picture; she's lovely.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I can't see the full image of your cat, only the thumbnail  .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome and cute picture of Kibbles


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the catforum!


----------

